# Matte polish



## mycatsaysmeow (Jan 11, 2012)

if you use a matte polish, are you supposed to use a topcoat on top?

do you like matte polishes?

do you recommend any?

:


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 11, 2012)

If you want to keep it 'matte', then don't use a top coat. Though, I have a couple 'top coat's that will mattify any polish ... Barielle Matte-inee and a Rock &amp; Republic mattifier. Check around as mattifying top coats are available by more brands.

I like the look of a matte polish. One of my favs with a matte nail is a french tip of clear top coat. The contradiction is interesting.

Some matte polish brands: NYX, OPI, and Essie to name a few.



> Originally Posted by *mycatsaysmeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you use a matte polish, are you supposed to use a topcoat on top?
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2012)

I have to point out if you have a glossy polish you can use a base coat polish as a top coat OR buy a top coat that mattes polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Jan 11, 2012)

I wear clear matte a lot. And also use it as a top coat. China Glaze Matte Magic is good though it dries really fast. Too fast or I'm just realy slow. Orley Nails for Males is a semi matte clear that I wear almost daily. Its for males but don't let that stop you from using it. Lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 11, 2012)

I Love matte polishes but putting a top coat on it would make it shiny.  I used this clear matte polish by hard candy.  You can use it as a top coat over other mattes or turn any non matte into matte


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Everyone else has already said it. But I recommend some Avon matte polishes. They have a really pretty purple one. P.s. I love your profile pic ^^


----------



## iashleycouture (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Matte About You By Essie. Its a top coat and can make any polish matte.

In the pic I have it on my thumb and middle nails.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm also a matte about you fan. I have a few zoya matte polishes, but I prefer to use a regular/glossy polish and put matte about you over it.


----------



## Dinitchka (Feb 21, 2012)

I want YOUR nails!!!! Hella cute ... even for my age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Matte About You By Essie. Its a top coat and can make any polish matte.
> 
> In the pic I have it on my thumb and middle nails.


----------

